# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm mua sắm ở Thái Lan

## yeuhanoi

Mọi người đều biết Thái Lan là một trong những thiên đường mua sắm. Khách du lịch đến Thái đều sắp việc mua sắm thành mục chính trong kế hoạch chuyến đi. Mọi nơi đều có vô số mặt hàng đẹp và chất lượng. Áo quần, đồ gia dụng, tranh, đồ gỗ, túi xách, giày, nữ trang kéo dài vô tận danh sách các món hàng thú vị. Tuy nhiên có nhiều điều cần chú ý khi mua hàng ở Thái Lan.


Hầu hết giờ cửa của các hàng và siêu thị ở Thái Lan đều khá muộn.
*Mua sắm*

Hầu hết các cửa hàng và siêu thị ở Thái Lan chỉ mở cửa từ khoảng 10 – 10 giờ 30 phút sáng (một số ít mở cửa từ 9 giờ 30 phút).

Mua sắm ở Thái Lan rất thú vị tuy nhiên bạn nên đi một vòng các cửa hàng xung quanh để so sánh giá cả - đặc biệt, khi mua đá quý và đồ trang sức.Dù ở đâu cũng có niêm yết giá, nhưng bạn nên trả giá. Bạn có thể đạt được mức giá để mua thấp hơn từ 10 – 40% so với giá chào ban đầu.

Mua hàng nên lấy biên lai và kiểm tra kỹ trước khi rời cửa hàng. Những cửa hàng có uy tín sẽ viết thỏa thuận đồng ý hoàn lại nguyên tiền cho bất cứ mặt hàng nào được trả trong vòng 90 ngày. Nếu nơi nào từ chối việc này thì bạn nên mua hàng ở nơi khác.

Người Thái đánh giá cao tác phong lịch sự và khiếu hài hước. Với sự kiên nhẫn và một nụ cười cởi mở, bạn có thể mua được hàng giá rẻ. Người bán hàng ở Thái Lan đều nói tiếng Anh khá tốt. Không khí mua bán ở đây cởi mở, không có tình trạng nài ép, lôi kéo, tranh giành khách. Bạn cứ thoải mái trả giá và chọn lựa cho đến khi ưng ý. 

Mua sắm trên 3.000 Baht, du khách sẽ được các cửa hàng làm cho thẻ mua hàng VIP - được giảm 5% trên mỗi hóa đơn mua hàng trong thời gian 2 năm.


Mua hàng ở Thái có thể được hoàn thuế giá trị gia tăng VAT tại các sân bay quốc tế.
*Hoàn thuế*

Mua hàng ở Thái có thể được hoàn thuế giá trị gia tăng VAT tại các sân bay quốc tế ở Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Hat Yai và Phuket khi mua hàng trị giá tối thiểu 5.000 Baht trong một ngày (tổng số tiền có thể gộp từ nhiều hóa đơn trong ngày).

Khi mua hàng nên đề nghị cửa hàng xuất mẫu hoàn thế VAT khi mua hàng. Nếu ở cửa hàng tổng hợp, khách cần lấy biên nhận đến quầy VAT để hoàn thuế.

Biên nhận phải được tính giảm thuế trong ngày mua hàng. Khi rời Thái Lan, du khách cần phải đóng mộc mẫu hoàn thuế tại điểm kiểm tra VAT của hải quan trước khi lên máy bay. Hàng hóa đã kê khai hoàn thuế VAT nhân viên hải quan xem trước khi nhận mộc mẫu hoàn thuế. Khi đi qua điểm kiểm tra hộ chiếu, du khách sẽ được các viên chức hải quan Thái Lan xử lý mẫu và hoàn tiền thuế VAT.

*Địa chỉ mua sắm khi du lịch Thái Lan*

Thái Lan là một địa chỉ tuyệt vời để mua sắm. Dưới đây là vài địa điểm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan cũng như vài lưu ý khi mua sắm tại đây.


*
- Central Chidlom*

Nằm trong hệ thống Central Group, Central Chidlom là một trung tâm mua sắm lớn tại thủ đô Băng Cốc. Bắt đầu mở cửa từ năm 1973, đến nay Central Chidlom đã xây dựng được hình ảnh môt trung tâm mua sắm hiện đại, với rất nhiều mặt hàng từ bình thường đến cao cấp, đầy đủ các chủng loại từ quần áo vải vóc, cho đến đồ trang sức, hàng tiêu dùng và các loại đồ điện tử.... cùng với những khu vui chơi giải trí phục vụ đầy đủ nhất những yêu cầu của khách thăm quan mua sắm tại đây

*- Central World Plaza*

Sau vài năm gia nhập vào hệ thống Central Group, Central World Plaza đã phát triển thành một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lớn vào loại bậc nhất tại Thái Lan. Với hơn 500 quầy hàng, các khu bán hàng chuyên biệt, 50 nhà hàng, 21 rạp chiếu phim, sân bowling và khu vui chơi giải trí cho trẻ em và 2 khu mua sắm lớn,  1 siêu thị lớn nhất Châu Á, tại đây,  bạn có thể tìm mua mọi thứ, với đầy đủ các thương hiệu nổi tiếng thế giới  như Rolex, Adidas, Calvin Klein, Liz... Du khách khi đến với Thái Lan không thể bỏ qua Central World Plaza cho thú vui mua sắm.

*- Siam Paragon*

Với chi phí xây dựng hơn 350 triệu USD, Siam Paragon là một khu mua sắm rộng nhất, gian hàng shopping to nhất, tổ hợp cinema vĩ đại nhất và được xem là thiên đường mua sắm tại Bangkok. Có mặt đầy đủ tất cả những thương hiệu nổi tiếng nhất thế giới nhưng Siam Paragon không phải là nơi chỉ dành cho tầng lớp thượng lưu bởi nơi đây có rất nhiều chủng loại hàng hóa phù hợp với túi tiền bình dân. Ngoài ra nơi đây còn có tổ hợp giải trí tham quan khổng lồ, hệ thống nhà hàng, bar.... Phục vụ đầy đủ nhu cầu của khách du lịch.

*- Charn Issara*

Charn Issara cũng là một địa điểm mua sắm nổi tiếng tại Bangkok. Với đa dạng các chủng loại hàng hóa phục vụ cho nhu cầu từ cao cấp cho đến bình dân, nơi đây là lựa chọn mua sắm của rất nhiều người dân Thái Lan cũng nhưng là du khách đến Băng Cốc. Các mặt hàng nổi tiếng tại Charn Issara gồm quần áo, các mặt hàng thời trang, mĩ phẩm và hàng tiêu dùng cao cấp.

*- Cửa hàng miễn thuế Power*

Đến Thái Lan, bạn không nên bỏ qua các cửa hàng miễn thuế King Power. Chẳng những là nơi bán hàng miễn thuế nhiều chủng loại hàng hoá tiêu dùng và thời trang, King Power còn thường xuyên tổ chức những chương trình khuyến mãi, xổ số rất hấp dẫn. Có thể nói rằng cửa hàng miễn thuế King Power là một trong những điểm mua sắm thu hút du khách bậc nhất tại Thái Lan.
*
- Maboonklong MBK*

Maboonklong là một trong những siêu thị, trung tâm mua sắm lớn và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan, một điểm đến thường xuyên cho những người "nghiện" shopping. Nơi đây có rất nhiều chủng loại hàng hoá độc đáo, đặc sắc với giá cả phải chăng cộng với thái độ vui vẻ, niềm nở, tận tình của những người bán hàng khiến ai bước ra từ đây đều không khỏi nở nụ cười hài lòng.

*- Chợ Pratunam*


Chợ Pratunam là một trong những chợ lớn của Băng Cốc, tập trung vào mặt hàng vải vóc quần áo. Đến đây du khách như lạc vào thế giới đầy sắc màu của các mặt hàng quần áo, dệt may. Giá cả nơi đây cũng khá rẻ so với ở Việt Nam, và nếu bạn mua càng nhiều thì giá càng rẻ. Đến Thái Lan, nếu bạn muốn mua một vài bộ quần áo hay vải vóc, thì chợ Pratunam là một địa điểm không thể bỏ qua.

*- Quà lưu niệm tại Thái Lan*

Thái Lan nổi tiếng là xứ sở du lịch có các loại hàng hóa, quà lưu niệm với giá rẻ. Do đó việc chọn mua vài món quà cho người thân, bạn bè khá dễ dàng khi bạn đến đất nước này.

Tại đây, các bạn có thể chọn mua các loại quần áo, giày dép, hoặc các mặc hàng trang sức, mỹ phẩm và gia dụng. Đồ lưu niệm thủ công ở Thái cũng rất độc đáo và giá cũng không cao lắm.
*
Lưu ý*: Các trung tâm mua sắm lớn ở Băng Cốc nằm khá gần nhau, bạn có thể đi bằng taxi hoặc tàu điện thăm nhiều nơi để tìm được món quà hợp lý nhất.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## quuytnho

bây j đi thái lan chắc phải đi thuyền mất

----------


## nguyetnt

hjx.......... chả có xiền đi đâu cả

----------


## quanghuy00

bữa nay chỉ cần book vé máy bay giá rẻ của các hãng như: air asia, tiger airways . Thêm 4, 5tr nữa là đi du lịch thái lan vi vu rồi

----------


## choadancago

sao phải đi thuyền vậy, đi ô tô cũng đc nè

----------

